# geneva perch 9-28



## AngerManagment (Jul 10, 2009)

Went out for quick trip and got 2 man limit of nice perch in just under two hours. Only had to go 1 mile out. 42 feet of water right out in front of marina. Think my west line was 59.5W

Good luck if anyone gets out in the morning before the wind arrives.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice job. You guys got a bunch of nice looking perch.....


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice bunch of fish there Ryan. Did you attempt any trolling?


----------



## Keith R (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice cooler of fish there Ryan.

Keith R.


----------



## AngerManagment (Jul 10, 2009)

no,,, but did get to play with the new Fish Hawk TD. Had it on the Tru Trip 50's....... Pretty sweet tool to tell you the max depth achieved. Looking forward to using it on dipseys and the tru trips at different leads and speeds.


----------



## surffishn (Jan 20, 2010)

Ryan, Nice looking cooler. Are you fishing any next week? I am hoping it lays down after the major blow that is coming.


----------



## AngerManagment (Jul 10, 2009)

hope to try to fish a day or two if the lake and weather shapes up


----------



## 2CatchEyes (Apr 11, 2008)

You told me you only fished for WALLEYE!


----------

